# What About The Whiteside Router Bits



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Like any tools there are some that are better than others, I am relatively new to routering and/or woodworking as my profile indicates. How, i have been using my router long enough to find that bits do not last long before the first gilt edge goes away. That is not to say that the bit is rendered useless when that intial edge goes away but it just isn't the same as it was when it was brand new, no surprise of course. So, I am wondering about the value of the line of Whiteside bits. I have purchased several bits from MLCS and Freud, mostly the former distributor and because of my inexperience I cannot say that my experience with them is valid or not. I don't mind paying extra for bits that last proportionately longer. I looking for comments from those that have had more experience than I have.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I understand that the Whiteside, MLCS and Freud bits are all of good value.

I mainly stick with CMT bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, the Whiteside bits will outlast any others I am aware of. They will still dull but they can be resharpened many more times because of the thicker carbide. Your location in the world determines which bits are the best value for your money. We are very fortunate in the US to have access to so many quality products for reasonable prices. I am sure James will set off the metal detecters at the airport when he returns home. I can picture customs agents pulling router bits out of his pockets!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Jerry,
I have used all of the bits mentioned in the other posts and then some. In a daily, heavy use scenario the Whiteside's have performed best. I suggest buying Whiteside for the ones you use most and maybe one of the other brands for those you use occasionally. Watch the Woodcraft ads. They usually feature one of the Whiteside bits each cycle. I have occasionally found them online, slightly less expensive.
Gary


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with Gary, I have bought a few cheaper sets and the bits that I find, I am using the most go buy that one in Whiteside, it may take a while but slowly building up a nice collection


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to say that I have had bad experience with MLCS bits. For my money I want the bits to stay sharp longer than 5 or 6 cuts in hardwood. Onsrude bits are a little more expencive but they will stay sharp so much longer! I cant say about working MDF because I won't have that stuff in my shop. Just starting out, go for an inexpencive set of bits, to see what you will use most. Then spend the good money on good bits. You will have fewer regrets later.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Jerry, the Whiteside bits will outlast any others I am aware of. They will still dull but they can be resharpened many more times because of the thicker carbide. Your location in the world determines which bits are the best value for your money. We are very fortunate in the US to have access to so many quality products for reasonable prices. I am sure James will set off the metal detecters at the airport when he returns home. I can picture customs agents pulling router bits out of his pockets!


I have been sprung.......:jester: - but if you carry on - it does not count in your weigh allowance.....LOL


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

In over 30 years I have bought just about every brand of bits. Whiteside bits are good quality at a fair price. I love the Freud quadra cut bits, but they do cost $$
I always turn to Whiteside when I need a large or special bit, very well balanced and clean cutting. No coating makes clean up a little more work. Thick carbide adds to long life and many sharpenings.
Clean your bits often,resin builds up which leads to heat, heat dulls bits.


----------



## boardfoot (Aug 13, 2005)

*Whiteside Bits*

Not only are they good, but they are made in America!
Boardfoot


----------



## corbind (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I'm very much like the original poster, Jerry Bowen, and have decided to purchase. I chose the Whiteside 1/2" Shank, 3/8" Radius x 1-1/4" Diameter x 5/8" Cutting Length - Roundover Bit which should arrive next week. 

Back in 2004 I bought a brand new Bosch router table and a Bosch router which I monted to it. Sadly, I've never used either yet as I've just been using my crappy Skil plunge router where necessary (not often) for 15 years. Hope the bit is good.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll agree the Whiteside bits are top quality. Just bought new Whiteside rail & style bits yesterday.


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

I almost solely use whiteside/eagle bits and am quite happy with them. Have run almost 1000 feet of hard hard red oak through my ogee and just barely is is getting to the point where it needs sharpening.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't forget Holbren gives us a 10% off on Whiteside bits he sells, just use RF10 when ordering fron them


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We will be putting router bits to the test at the International Sawdust Saturday event. People will be taking bits home and reporting in on how well the bits stand up over time. I think the results should be very interesting. Whiteside, Freud, Infinity tool, MLCS, Katana and Eagle America bits will participate. Amana and Onsrud opted out of the testing because they feel it isn't scientific enough. That may be true but this is real world testing in home shop situations and this is how most people use their bits. The results reported on the forums is what you can honestly expect from these bits and that is good enough for me.


----------



## boardfoot (Aug 13, 2005)

*Whiteside Bits*

Whiteside bits are excellent bits, and they are made in America.
Boardfoot


----------



## tomwalz (Aug 14, 2008)

Whiteside ranked #1 for cut quality and value by Fine Woodworking magazine.

Tom Walz


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

In case anybody is interested Woodcraft has a 20% discount sale on Whiteside bits going on at the present time.


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

WhiteSide has been the most reliable bit I have EVER used so far.
I've tried a lot of brands, Freud, CMT, Liberty Line, MLCS, etc, etc.
The cut performance, and ease as the bit cuts at a nice feed rate is the ultimate I have ever experienced(.)
I buy them bit, by bit...sometimes I pay $99 - sometimes it's $15...depends on the bit.
I am currently buying a 5/8" Pattern Bit, I just put an order in last night for a 1/4" & a 1/2" straight bit from Amazon, it came to like $40, not bad.
I have become used to spending $20-$100 for a single bit.
I bought a glue line bit - WhiteSide - from Amazon for $53 recently, They are worth it, WhiteSide CUTS THE BEST, SMOOTH, with NO BURN, and I can sharpen them like 20 times...
Peace


----------

